# replacement vintage flashlight bulb.



## mr.lumen (Feb 26, 2012)

im trying to find out where i can get a replacement 10mm screw in bulb for my vintage flashlight. any ideas? thanks guys. i can get a pic of the bulb if needed.


----------



## yellow (Feb 26, 2012)

2 D cell, the easiest and quickest should be to enter some kind of home depot market at Your area.

... as these bulbs usually were low output (and the new ones w. screw base also most likely will not be) You might be good of, when getting a screw base led insert


----------



## HotWire (Feb 26, 2012)

I would check a Radio Shack store and some local hardware stores. Take your old bulb with you.

(Edit) Ebay has several 3v screw base vintage bulbs for sale tonight (3/2/12)


----------



## mr.lumen (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks guys! ill go to one tmrw and see what i can dig up!


----------



## jayflash (Feb 29, 2012)

The MN21 for SF's M6 is now "vintage". Any favorite places to buy replacements?


----------



## jrmcferren (Mar 1, 2012)

I second the hardware store recommendation, but it has to be an old fashioned kind. The one close to me is a very good one, they are a chain store, but they still provide old fashioned service and have the old flashlight bulb box in the electrical section. RadioShack may have something in the E-10 size as well.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd put a GH44 from Reflectolite in it, along with a 6AA-2D adapter.

Nothing quite like a 10watt Halogen to bring an old light back to life!


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 2, 2012)

Reflectalite GK2455 for original look and slightly improved output, or GH160 for even a little more output. Shipping is less than you would think.


----------

